# Long / Universal transmission iol



## Keith Gilson (Apr 25, 2018)

My Universal 445 operators manuals states 20l capacity for the transmission oil, using an EP80.
Well I did that and the hydraulics shriek like the banshee from the filter housing plus it's overfilled on the stick though I'm not overly concerned about that.
As its the same as the Long tractor, what do you use for transmission oil - the long manual I found on the Forum just says Long multi - purpose + 17l, which I would read as 15/40 oil here in the UK.
I've a feeling the EP 80 is just too thick to go through the filter. Any thoughts?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Universal Tractor Fluid (UTF) is what they use. Sold as Universal Tractor Transmission Oil (UTTO) in the UK.


----------



## Keith Gilson (Apr 25, 2018)

Thanks for that, I've a new filter on order as I didn't renew at the time,however I think the EP80 is a bit thick to push through a hydraulic system so I'll give the universal oil a try.


----------

